# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Preejakulat - ryzyko ciąży?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Nie biorę aktualnie tabletek antykoncepcyjnych, a dzisiaj podczas stosunku partner był we mnie bez prezerwatywy. Jego penis był jednak zupełnie suchy i to trwało to dosłownie chwilę, wszedł i od razu wyjął członka. Czy istnieje ryzyko ciąży? Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że jakieś ryzyko istnieje zawsze ale czy jest ono na tyle duże by zażyć tabletkę 72 godziny po? Chwilę potem kochaliśmy się z prezerwatywą i umyłam się dopiero po tym. Od ostatniego stosunku minęło prawie 36 godzin i oczywiście partner w tym czasie kąpał się i oddawał mocz, więc obecność plemników z poprzedniego wytrysku jest raczej niemożliwa. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szanse są bardzo małe wiem z doświadczenia  :Smile:  możesz spać spokojnie  :Smile:  nawet gdyby w preejakulacie były plemniki to musiały by być bardzo dobre żebys była w ciązy  :Smile:  zrób test dla świętego spokoju, ale nie powinnas sie martwic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciąża niemożliwa

----------


## gonia1987

Witam, mam mały problem, 18 stycznia wzięła ostatnia tabletke antykoncepcyjną microgynon, od 19 stycznia musi nastąpić przerwa w braniu tabletek, i też 19 stycznia kochałam się z chłopakiem. Doszło do wytrysku wewnątrz. Czy jest możliwość zajścia w ciążę?? Z góry prosze o odpowiedź.

----------


## lastamanta

nie ma mozliwosci, nie martw sie. rowniez biore microgynon. po ostatniej tabletce z blistra i tak dostaje okres nie jeden dzien czy dwa tylko czasem 4 a raz zdazylo sie 6 dni. wiec zanim dostane okres kocham sie chlopakiem z finalem w srodku, od 3 lat. tabletki chronia Cię w pełni w ciągu 7dniowej przerwy, należy tylko pamiętać,żeby nie trwała ona więcej;p

----------


## gonia1987

a jeśli po tych 7 dniach nie wezmę tabletki (bo chce świadomie przerwać branie tabletek już) jest mozliwość że mogłabym zajść w ciąże przez to ze 19 i 20 nastąpił finał w środku?. Dziś dostałam okres póki co. Ale tak pytam bo nie bardzo wiem czy mogłoby dojść przez to do zajścia w ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie bedzie możliwości zapłodnienia

----------


## gonia1987

a czy moze mi ktoś powiedzieć po jakim czasie po przestaniu brania tabletek można zajść w ciążę? i jak obliczyć dni płodne jak przestanie się brać tabletki ? za pierwszy dzień cyklu 28 dniowego mam liczyć 1 dzień krwawienia czy jak ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nawet w prejaukulacie tzn. w płynie wytworzonym podczas podniecenie partner jest w stanie produkować 
płodne plemniki. więc teoretycznie ryzyko ciąży istnieje.Dlatego powinnaś zażyć tabletke PO dla pewności.
pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenie natomiast jeżeli masz jakieś jeszcze wątpliwości jest taka strona Wpadka.pl 
tam możesz bezpośrednio zapytać lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy moze mi ktoś powiedzieć po jakim czasie po przestaniu brania tabletek można zajść w ciążę? i jak obliczyć dni płodne jak przestanie się brać tabletki ? za pierwszy dzień cyklu 28 dniowego mam liczyć 1 dzień krwawienia czy jak ?


TAK pierwszy dzień okresu to pierwszy dzień cyklu, przy czym dni płodne to tez sprawa indywidualna kobiety.
Natomiast jeżeli przerywasz tabletki antykoncepcyjne to od pierwszego dnia w którym nie zażyjesz tracisz ochronę i teoretycznie możesz zajść w ciążę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ciąża możliwa. ja tak zaszłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nawet w prejaukulacie tzn. w płynie wytworzonym podczas podniecenie partner jest w stanie produkować 
> płodne plemniki. więc teoretycznie ryzyko ciąży istnieje.Dlatego powinnaś zażyć tabletke PO dla pewności.
> pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenie natomiast jeżeli masz jakieś jeszcze wątpliwości jest taka strona Wpadka.pl 
> tam możesz bezpośrednio zapytać lekarza.


A cóż to za nowa teoria, że " w płynie wytworzonym podczas podniecenia partner jest w stanie produkować płodne plemniki" chyba, że jest jakiś nowy typ tego "partnera". Jeśli już coś piszecie to róbcie to z głową i jakąś wiedzą a nie pisać takie bzdury.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Nie biorę aktualnie tabletek antykoncepcyjnych, a dzisiaj podczas stosunku partner był we mnie bez prezerwatywy. Jego penis był jednak zupełnie suchy i to trwało to dosłownie chwilę, wszedł i od razu wyjął członka. Czy istnieje ryzyko ciąży? Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że jakieś ryzyko istnieje zawsze ale czy jest ono na tyle duże by zażyć tabletkę 72 godziny po? Chwilę potem kochaliśmy się z prezerwatywą i umyłam się dopiero po tym. Od ostatniego stosunku minęło prawie 36 godzin i oczywiście partner w tym czasie kąpał się i oddawał mocz, więc obecność plemników z poprzedniego wytrysku jest raczej niemożliwa. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.


Podczas silnego podniecenia wydziela się preejakulat a w nim  plemniki zdolne do zapłodnienia, jeżeli masz jeszcze czas do zażyj tabletkę PO a jeżeli nie masz zbnyt duzej wiedzy na temat możliwości zajścia w cąże odwiesź Wpadka.pl tam lekarz anonimowo odpowie Ci na wszelkie wątpliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takiej sytuacji ryzyka ciąży nie ma. A z tą reklamą Wpadki.pl to dajcie sobie już spokój, tam są owszem lekarze, którzy zapraszają po "pomoc" do prywatnych gabinetów, trzeba czy nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A tabletka "po" to nie cukierek, żeby sobie zażywać z byle powodu

----------


## gonia1987

spoko dzięki za rady... w sumie to aż tak się nie martwię bo swoje lata mamy z chłopakiem i nawet myślimy że fajnie byłoby mieć dziecko...  :Smile:  więc jak się zdarzy to też się będziemy cieszyć...

----------

